# [SOLVED] R7 240 vs HD 6670



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear TSF,

Planning to buy a Graphic card for my brother's PC. Confused b/w R7 240 & HD 6670 (Both are 1 GB DDR5).

Objectives: Older games like COD1, COD2, Max Payne etc. & HD Videos.


PC Specs:- 
Intel DG31PR motherboard
Intel Dual Core E5300 @ 2.6GHz
3GB DDR2 RAM
Corsair 550W PSU
Display 1400x900

Which should I get?


Regards,

Mark Andrews


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

The HD6670 will be better for gaming. See here for comparisons: http://www.hwcompare.com/15162/radeon-hd-6670-oem-1gb-vs-radeon-r7-240/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

The specs you list in the post are the same as listed under "My System".
Is your Brother's PC the same specs?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*



koala said:


> The HD6670 will be better for gaming. See here for comparisons: http://www.hwcompare.com/15162/radeon-hd-6670-oem-1gb-vs-radeon-r7-240/


 Grrr just posting a link is not enough.

Thanks Tyree, We both have Same PC Specs.


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

What do you mean? The link shows you the comparison between the two cards.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

I had checked the link before posting the thread. Its not good. Members to here to help by using their own knowledge not by posting a link.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Well that's not strictly true. We are here to advise, and help people find the information they need, if we were here to advise from experience only then some people would never get any help.

I don't use ATi cards because of the driver problems that they had years ago but will still help people with them. I also never use AMD processors but will still advise.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Thanks.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

The thread is not yet solved.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Even without the helpful link I posted, the rest of the advice is still true. The HD 6670 is a better gaming card and more suited to your requirements than the R7 240.

Your original question was "_Which should I get?_" Now that's been answered and a technical comparison between the two cards has been provided, do you have any more questions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*



MarkNAndrews said:


> Planning to buy a Graphic card for my brother's PC. Confused b/w R7 240 & HD 6670 (Both are 1 GB DDR5).
> 
> Objectives: Older games like COD1, COD2, Max Payne etc. & HD Videos.



koala's link shows clearly the 6670 would be the better choice for gaming.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Thanks, If I compare HD 6670 to HD7730. Which would be better?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

There's not much between them, but the 7730 will be slightly better, and the 7750 will give a noticeable improvement over the 6670.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

So, decided what you're going with? :smile:


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Sorry Babbzzz, I couldn't reply. I was out for a while.

I want to go with HD 6670 but brother wants HD 7730. Lets see...


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

HD 7730 is newer than HD 6670 and we all know know newer is better.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Newer is not "always" better, many new model GPU's are simple rebadged older models. :smile:
Ther'es not a lot of difference between those two but the 7730 is a little faster.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: R7 240 vs HD 6670*

Yeah Sure.


----------

